# House/live music HK



## ZoeBee (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey all

I am moving to HK in August and am looking for like minded people to have fun with. I love house music, dancing, comedy food and fashion.

I will be working as a teacher in KJS Kowloon.

Look forward to hearing from you : )


----------



## twilli (Jul 28, 2014)

*Teaching question*

Hi,
Sorry to ask a question with a question. I am looking at teaching jobs in Hong Kong and hope to move there next year. Any suggestions about employers?
Thank you


----------



## milsmith (Oct 27, 2014)

can try HKNET


----------

